# La Presidenta o La Presidente



## JMACACO

me gustaria saber como se debe utilizar el termino correctamente


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

JMACACO said:


> me gustaria saber como se debe utilizar el termino correctamente


 
De la RAE:
*presidenta**.*



*1. *f. Mujer que preside.


La RAE recoge presidenta como femenino entonces debe llevar el artículo determinado "la", no obstante he entrado en DPD y no me aclara nada.Dejo el enlace:

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=presidenta


----------



## javialacarga

Que yo sepa se puede decir de ambas formas, pero como ahora ya existe la palabra "presidenta", diría "La presidenta" (con "p" minúscula).


----------



## MHCKA

La presidenta.

El DRAE lo considera como una palabra válida en femenino.


----------



## javialacarga

MHCKA said:


> La presidenta.
> 
> El DRAE lo considera como una palabra válida en femenino.



Y también considera que "presidente" es una palabra de género común, o sea que también es correcto (aunque menos habitual) decir "la presidente".


----------



## Menocchia

javialacarga said:


> Que yo sepa se puede decir de ambas formas, pero como ahora ya existe la palabra "presidenta", diría "La presidenta" (con "p" minúscula).


 Hola! Hace poco estuve consultando el diccionario panhispánico de dudas con respecto al uso de la mayúscula en casos de títulos o cargos y encontré que normalmente se escriben con mayúscula cuando hacen referencia a una persona concreta pero sin mención expresa de su nombre: "La presidenta Fernández" versus "La Presidenta". 
En cuanto al sustantivo, las dos opciones (la presidenta o la presidente) parecen ser aceptadas por la RAE.


----------



## MHCKA

De acuerdo con ambos javialacarga y Menocchia.

Por acá se empezó a usar mucho la presidenta, incluso hay una obra de teatro que se llamaba "La Señora Presidenta".

Por estas cuestiones tan mexicanas de nuestra pobre escena política, actualmente estamos más familiarizados con el lado femenino del concepto.

Saludos.


----------



## javialacarga

Menocchia said:


> Hola! Hace poco estuve consultando el diccionario panhispánico de dudas con respecto al uso de la mayúscula en casos de títulos o cargos y encontré que normalmente se escriben con mayúscula cuando hacen referencia a una persona concreta pero sin mención expresa de su nombre: "La presidenta Fernández" versus "La Presidenta".
> En cuanto al sustantivo, las dos opciones (la presidenta o la presidente) parecen ser aceptadas por la RAE.



Pues sí. Yo es que al leer el título del hilo lo entendí como si fuese "La presidenta... o La presidente...", es decir, como si justo después del cargo, JMACACO fuese a escribir el nombre de la persona, por eso me confundí. Lo acabo de consultar y he comprobado que tenías razón, en este caso es frecuente (aunque no obligatorio) escribir la palabra en mayúsculas.

Por cierto, el DPD dice algo al respecto de la discusión "presidente"/"presidenta" y ni me había dado cuenta:

*presidente*. ‘Persona que preside algo’ y, en una república, ‘jefe del Estado’. Por su terminación, puede funcionar como común en cuanto al género: _«La designación de la presidente interina logró aplacar la tensión»; _pero el uso mayoritario ha consolidado el femenino específico _presidenta:_ _«Tatiana, la presidenta del Comité, no __le dejaba el menor espacio»_


----------



## migue3256

Correctamente se debe utilizar la norma que dice: "El artículo (el, la, los, las) determina el género, así: La presidente y El Presidente
con algunas excepciones que confirman la norma:
La mano
El agua

De decir, se puede decir como quiera, la forma correcta, sin embargo, es la descrita arriba...
Recuerde que la función del diccionario es recopilar palabras... de todo tipo: vulgares, decentes, nuevas, obsoletas, etcétera... más que nad aectcéteras


----------



## FacundoFFF

Mire, independientemente de si el RAE lo permite o no, si se habla de Argentina, la Constitución Nacional, en su artículo 87, dice: “El Poder Ejecutivo de la Nación será desempeñado por un ciudadano con el título de “Presidente de la Nación Argentina”. Es decir, no existe el cargo de “presidenta” para el Poder Ejecutivo de la Nación.


----------



## francoe

La rae lo recogerá a fuerza de uso, pero a mi presidenta me resulta una aberración.
Es un participio, no tiene género puesto que deviene de un verbo. 
Si lo tuviera, uno también debiera poder decir la cantanta, participanta, estudianta, querellanta, durmienta, etc, etc.
Se ha terminando imponiendo por cargar la palabra de una connotación política que no posee etimológicamente. 
'Claro, como los presidentes han sido siempre hombres, cuando preside una mujer decimos presidenta', o algo así.


----------



## Duometri

francoe said:


> La rae lo recogerá a fuerza de uso, pero a mi presidenta me resulta una aberración.
> Es un participio, no tiene género puesto que deviene de un verbo.
> Si lo tuviera, uno también debiera poder decir la cantanta, participanta, estudianta, querellanta, durmienta, etc, etc.
> Se ha terminando imponiendo por cargar la palabra de una connotación política que no posee etimológicamente.
> 'Claro, como los presidentes han sido siempre hombres, cuando preside una mujer decimos presidenta', o algo así.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Algunos femeninos como _presidenta _o _jueza _me duelen al oírlos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

JMACACO said:


> me gustaria saber como se debe utilizar el termino correctamente



¿Gramaticalmente correcto o políticamente correcto?


----------



## INFOJACK

La Presidenta, La Gerenta, La Directora. Todas muy mandonas.


----------



## lospazio

FacundoFFF said:


> Mire, independientemente de si el RAE lo permite o no, si se habla de Argentina, la Constitución Nacional, en su artículo 87, dice: “El Poder Ejecutivo de la Nación será desempeñado por un ciudadano con el título de “Presidente de la Nación Argentina”. Es decir, no existe el cargo de “presidenta” para el Poder Ejecutivo de la Nación.



El mismo artículo que citás dice que el cargo será ejercido por un _ciudadan_o. De esto se deduce, utilizando tu particular criterio, que la Constitución Argentina prescribe que solamente _hombres_ (ciudadanos) podrán ejercer el cargo. Además, la Constitución habla únicamente de _senadores_ y _diputados_. ¿Qué tenemos que entender por esto? ¿Que solamente podrá haber hombres en el Congreso? ¿Que a las senadoras y diputadas se las debe llamar _señoras diputados _y _señoras senadores_? ¿O que la Constitución debería decir _senadoras_ y _senadores_? 

¿No será que la Constitución utiliza el masculino genérico y por eso habla solamente de _senadores, diputados, ministros, presidente y vicepresidente_?


----------



## lospazio

francoe said:


> La rae lo recogerá a fuerza de uso, pero a mi presidenta me resulta una aberración.
> Es un participio, no tiene género puesto que deviene de un verbo.
> Si lo tuviera, uno también debiera poder decir la cantanta, participanta, estudianta, querellanta, durmienta, etc, etc.
> Se ha terminando imponiendo por cargar la palabra de una connotación política que no posee etimológicamente.
> 'Claro, como los presidentes han sido siempre hombres, cuando preside una mujer decimos presidenta', o algo así.



No es que no tenga género porque "deviene de un verbo". El participio pasado también "deviene de un verbo" y sí tiene género.

Presidente ya no es más un participio activo. No tiene régimen verbal. En castellano moderno, este tipo de palabras son simplemente sustantivos o adjetivos o, con menor frecuencia, preposiciones o adverbios.

Y si bien es cierto que no decimos _cantanta_ ni _participanta_, también es cierto que sí decimos _gobernanta _y _sirvienta_.


----------



## elirlandes

Duometri said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Algunos femeninos como _presidenta _o _jueza _me duelen al oírlos.



¿Y que te parece "el dentisto" para él que te arregla los dientes? Me parece injusto que los hombres dentistos deben llevar el término femenino de dentista...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

lospazio said:


> El mismo artículo que citás dice que el cargo será ejercido por un _ciudadan_o. De esto se deduce, utilizando tu particular criterio, que la Constitución Argentina prescribe que solamente _hombres_ (ciudadanos) podrán ejercer el cargo. Además, la Constitución habla únicamente de _senadores_ y _diputados_. ¿Qué tenemos que entender por esto? ¿Que solamente podrá haber hombres en el Congreso? ¿Que a las senadoras y diputadas se las debe llamar _señoras diputados _y _señoras senadores_? ¿O que la Constitución debería decir _senadoras_ y _senadores_?
> 
> ¿No será que la Constitución utiliza el masculino genérico y por eso habla solamente de _senadores, diputados, ministros, presidente y vicepresidente_?



No entro en la Constitución Argentina; sería impertinente (por mi sexo masculino utilizo impertinente; no sé si quienes reivindican 'presidenta' dirían 'impertinenta')
Senador puede ser el genérico para senador y senadora, como director para director y directora. Pero decir que lo es de presidente y presidenta es una petición de principio, puesto que presupone la corrección gramatical de ese sustantivo o participio de presente (¿o debo decir de presenta?)
Quienes reivindican 'presidenta' pueden invocar que es usual. Es un argumento. Pero quienes lo usan deberían ser coherentes o coherentas, y aceptar que se diga traficante y traficanta, atorrante y atorranta, practicante y practicanta, etc. etc.


----------



## lospazio

Manuel G. Rey said:


> No entro en la Constitución Argentina; sería impertinente (por mi sexo masculino utilizo impertinente; no sé si quienes reivindican 'presidenta' dirían 'impertinenta')
> Senador puede ser el genérico para senador y senadora, como director para director y directora. Pero decir que lo es de presidente y presidenta es una petición de principio, puesto que presupone la corrección gramatical de ese sustantivo o participio de presente (¿o debo decir de presenta?)
> Quienes reivindican 'presidenta' pueden invocar que es usual. Es un argumento. Pero quienes lo usan deberían ser coherentes o coherentas, y aceptar que se diga traficante y traficanta, atorrante y atorranta, practicante y practicanta, etc. etc.



Disculpa, pero no has entendido mi comentario. Lo que pretendí es resaltar la falla lógica en el razonamiento de FacundoFFF. Él dice que la forma _presidenta_ no existe porque la Constitución menciona solamente _presidente_. Si eso fuera así, tampoco existiría _diputada_, porque la Constitución menciona solamente _diputado_, lo cual es evidentemente absurdo. Que la forma _presidenta_ sea correcta o no, no se deduce de que la Constitución no la use.


----------



## _SantiWR_

Si no decimos oyenta, cantanta, televidenta, participanta, estudianta, paseanta, librepensanta, etc, no veo por qué habría que decir presidenta, pero la verdad es que ya está establecido y no creo que se pueda hacer mucho al respecto.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

lospazio said:


> Disculpa, pero no has entendido mi comentario. Lo que pretendí es resaltar la falla lógica en el razonamiento de FacundoFFF. Él dice que la forma _presidenta_ no existe porque la Constitución menciona solamente _presidente_. Si eso fuera así, tampoco existiría _diputada_, porque la Constitución menciona solamente _diputado_, lo cual es evidentemente absurdo. Que la forma _presidenta_ sea correcta o no, no se deduce de que la Constitución no la use.



Creo que lo entendí. Precisamente por eso no quise entrar ni salir en el lenguaje constitucional, sino solamente en si 'presidente' era un genérico  de 'presidente' y 'presidenta', al igual que 'director' o 'diputado' de 'director/directora' o 'diputado/diputada'.
Si la Constitución Española utilizara la palabra 'presidenta' eso la haría constitucional, pero seguiría siendo, a mi juicio, gramaticalmente reprochable. 
Aunque no de forma explícita, venía a decir que lo políticamente correcto se limita a formar femeninos de palabras que tienen un significado bien valorado, como 'presidenta' o 'jueza', pero no he visto reivindicado, como dije 'traficanta' o 'atorranta', ni tampoco, añado, 'bedela' o 'ujiera'. Pues bien, la bedel o la ujier desempeñan una función tan digna como el bedel o el ujier, pero la isonomía no parece entenderlo así.


----------



## lospazio

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Creo que lo entendí. Precisamente por eso no quise entrar ni salir en el lenguaje constitucional, sino solamente en si 'presidente' era un genérico de 'presidente' y 'presidenta', al igual que 'director' o 'diputado' de 'director/directora' o 'diputado/diputada'.
> Si la Constitución Española utilizara la palabra 'presidenta' eso la haría constitucional, pero seguiría siendo, a mi juicio, gramaticalmente reprochable.
> Aunque no de forma explícita, venía a decir que lo políticamente correcto se limita a formar femeninos de palabras que tienen un significado bien valorado, como 'presidenta' o 'jueza', pero no he visto reivindicado, como dije 'traficanta' o 'atorranta', ni tampoco, añado, 'bedela' o 'ujiera'. Pues bien, la bedel o la ujier desempeñan una función tan digna como el bedel o el ujier, pero la isonomía no parece entenderlo así.



Ah, bueno, en eso estamos completamente de acuerdo, excepto tal vez por el caso de _atorranta_, que merecería un párrafo aparte.


----------



## elvarco

La  pacienta era una estudianta adolescenta sufrienta, representanta e  integranta independienta de las cantantas y también atacanta, y la  velaron en la capilla ardienta ahí existenta.


----------



## PavelR

Creo que es cómico como nos complicamos en definir "lo correcto", cuando esto cambia con el tiempo. En este caso se trata de algo histórico y creo que cada quien puede decidir cual de las dos opciones usar hoy en día. Este enlace ofrece algo de historia al respecto: http://www.minutouno.com.ar/minutouno/nota/41502/


----------



## duvija

"Atorranta" es totalmente común por el sur. Nadie diría 'la atorrante de María bla bla'...
Y estoy de acuerdo con lospazio (ojo, él no tiene la culpa de nada), en la explicación de 'ciudadanos' en la Constitución.

Por mi parte, siempre trato, si es posible, de usar un femenino donde haga falta, como por ejemplo para aclarar que es la primera vez que una mujer ocupa el puesto a discutir. La presidenta - me resulta absolutamente normal. Y si quieren feminizar los otros, si es necesario, bienvenidos sean.

Como ejemplo, la semana pasada salió en The Economist un artículo sobre la 'Sheika xxx' (no recuerdo el nombre, pero puedo buscar el artículo). Por supuesto, Uds. dirían que la palabra es 'Sheik', pero hete aquí que esa buena señora es mujer y no quiere que la confundan. Como será de complicada la cosa, que no sé cómo se dirá en su idioma original, pero el inglés - que no tiene géneros - está tomando del español la -a final para indicar un femenino necesario. Me impresionó mucho y quise comentarlo en el foro, pero no hasta que no saliera el tema. Y ahora salió.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

duvija said:


> ...
> 
> Por mi parte, siempre trato, si es posible, de usar un femenino donde haga falta, como por ejemplo para aclarar que es la primera vez que una mujer ocupa el puesto a discutir. La presidenta - me resulta absolutamente normal. Y si quieren feminizar los otros, si es necesario, bienvenidos sean.
> ...



Si es necesario ¿feminizar? una palabra ya no es cuestión de querer o no.


----------



## Julvenzor

Estas dicusiones se deben al hecho de que en las sociedades modernas, dígase por culpa de los medios de comunicación, parece que todo tiene que cumplir la norma de lo "polícamente correcto", llámese también el contradecir la gramática y la ortografía tradicional si con ello queda "más bonito". ¿Se usan ampliamente palabras tales como: infanta, sirvienta, presidenta...? La respuesta es sí; por ello las recoje la RAE entre otros. A la pregunta, ¿están justificados dichos términos desde el punto de vista etimológico y normativo general? Claramente, no. Son "aberraciones consentidas"; por mucho que nos parezca normal, "ente" debería ser "ente" siempre.

Esta es mi aportación al tema, saludos a todos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Julvenzor, estoy a acuerdo con lo que dices, salvo en un punto. Déjame romper lanzas por las infantas:

1.Romance del conde Alarcos y de la infanta Solisa._Retraída está la infanta_, _bien así  como solía, viviendo muy descontenta de la  vida que tenía, viendo que ya se pasaba toda la flor de su vida, *...*_ (Anónimo, siglo XV ?)
2. "...y así, según la regla del Manual, pregunta el cura cuando traen el niño a bautizar "¿Que traéis (hablando con los padrinos), infante o infanta?"(Tesoro de la lengua castellana o española, Covarrubias, ed. 1611)


----------



## Istriano

En España se suele decir:_ una médico_, en la Argentina solo: _una médica_.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Istriano said:


> En España se suele decir:_ una médico_, en la Argentina solo: _una médica_.



Cierto, y no veo la razón porque ambos han estudiado patología médica.


----------



## swift

Me causa gracia verte siempre comentando este tema, Manuel. Eres nuestro especialista en la materia. 

Un par de hilos:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2017440
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1715446


----------



## duvija

Seguiré peleando por usar el femenino cuando queremos aclarar algo. El comentario del #26, no lo entiendo. A veces se necesita avisar que el mundo está cambiando. Las viejas reglas se transforman lentamente...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

duvija said:


> Seguiré peleando por usar el femenino cuando queremos aclarar algo. El comentario del #26, no lo entiendo. A veces se necesita avisar que el mundo está cambiando. Las viejas reglas se transforman lentamente...



Trataré de explicarlo. Me refería a la frase "Y si quieren feminizar los otros, si es necesario, bienvenidos sean", pues si algo es necesario, ya no es cuestión de querer o no. Y en el caso que nos ocupa, si la forma 'presidenta' es necesaria da lo mismo que se quiera o no. Algo que a mi entender no es necesario es avisar que el mundo está cambiando, creo que resulta evidente.
Puse 'feminizar' entre signos de interrogación porque no veo claro el significado. Me suena más a cambiar el sexo que a cambiar el género. 
No pongo reparos a que quien estime conveniente o prefiera decir o escribir 'presidenta' lo haga, ya sea con intención aclaratoria o reivindicativa. Por más que cuando se dice 'la presidente' no queda margen para dudar de que se trata de una señora. por lo que me parece superfluo aclararlo. 
Sea como sea, el cargo o función tanto del presidente como de la presidenta es la presidencia, palabra de género femenino; confío en que no surja la necesidad de 'masculinizarla'.


----------



## INFOJACK

Ambas son correctas hoy en día.


----------



## LECG

_*"Publicado por francoe"  *_
_*La rae lo recogerá a fuerza de uso, pero a mi presidenta me resulta una aberración.*_
_*Es un participio, no tiene género puesto que deviene de un verbo. *_
_*Si lo tuviera, uno también debiera poder decir la cantanta, participanta, estudianta, querellanta, durmienta, etc, etc.*_
_*Se ha terminando imponiendo por cargar la palabra de una connotación política que no posee etimológicamente. *_
_*'Claro, como los presidentes han sido siempre hombres, cuando preside una mujer decimos presidenta', o algo así.*_

Totalmente de acuerdo..claro aunque la lengua es muy dinámica y con usos u abusos de las palabras se van permitiendo ciertas atrocidades pero que a la larga forman de léxico popular..no debemos dejar a un lado las reglas gramaticales y acá esta es una de ellas porque:

_*Porque el verbo se refiere al que realiza la acción en el tiempo..es un participio y punto..
El que Ama es Amante..entonces dices el amante o la amante jamas la amanta..
El que gerencia es un gerente .. el gerente o la gerente..No la gerenta..
El que estudia es un estudiante.. el estudiante o la estudiante..No la estudianta..
El que preside es un presidente.. el presidente o la presidente.. No la presidenta (solo que por léxico popular te suene bien, pero la regla es clara y esto es un horror no error)
El que canta es un cantante.. el cantante o la cantante..No la cantanta..
El dentista o la dentista no tiene que ver con genero al igual que artista.. es el artista o la artista.. 
Así que el que insista con la grotesca necedad de seguir diciendo que estos horrores como 'presidenta' están bien bueno use Estudianta y Amanta.. para variar..! *_


----------



## turi

LECG said:


> _*"Publicado por francoe"  *_
> _*La rae lo recogerá a fuerza de uso, pero a mi presidenta me resulta una aberración.*_
> _*Es un participio, no tiene género puesto que deviene de un verbo. *_
> _*Si lo tuviera, uno también debiera poder decir la cantanta, participanta, estudianta, querellanta, durmienta, etc, etc.*_
> _*Se ha terminando imponiendo por cargar la palabra de una connotación política que no posee etimológicamente. *_
> _*'Claro, como los presidentes han sido siempre hombres, cuando preside una mujer decimos presidenta', o algo así.*_
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo..claro aunque la lengua es muy dinámica y con usos u abusos de las palabras se van permitiendo ciertas atrocidades pero que a la larga forman de léxico popular..no debemos dejar a un lado las reglas gramaticales y acá esta es una de ellas porque:
> 
> _*Porque el verbo se refiere al que realiza la acción en el tiempo..es un participio y punto..
> El que Ama es Amante..entonces dices el amante o la amante jamas la amanta..
> El que gerencia es un gerente .. el gerente o la gerente..No la gerenta..
> El que estudia es un estudiante.. el estudiante o la estudiante..No la estudianta..
> El que preside es un presidente.. el presidente o la presidente.. No la presidenta (solo que por léxico popular te suene bien, pero la regla es clara y esto es un horror no error)
> El que canta es un cantante.. el cantante o la cantante..No la cantanta..
> El dentista o la dentista no tiene que ver con genero al igual que artista.. es el artista o la artista..
> Así que el que insista con la grotesca necedad de seguir diciendo que estos horrores como 'presidenta' están bien bueno use Estudianta y Amanta.. para variar..! *_



¡¡No podría estar más de acuerdo contigo!!


----------



## LECG

_SantiWR_ said:


> Si no decimos oyenta, cantanta, televidenta, participanta, estudianta, paseanta, librepensanta, etc, no veo por qué habría que decir presidenta, pero la verdad es que ya está establecido y no creo que se pueda hacer mucho al respecto.



Ok ya esa es otro historio..! porque si no es una regla sino una cuestión de géneros propongo historio para masculinos como presidento..  a ver si asi tambien les empieza a gustar..!! y acabamos con el Idioma de una vez..jajaja!!


----------

